# Wii Softmod leaked..



## Addy (Sep 22, 2008)

http://wii.brewology.com/

Allegedly there is now a softmod bootloader for playing _games you have downloaded for evaluation purposes._

It works on a buffer overflow exploit with a Zeld Twighlight Princess game save, and you install a new Wii chanel called Wii Homebrew that allows you to play homebrew games 

I've not tried it (as I don't have a copy of Zelds TP), but know of folk on other forums who have it working successfully.

Anyone tried it? or got a copy of Zelda TP they dont need?


----------



## Sunray (Sep 22, 2008)

No games on there that I want to play.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2008)

The softmod allows you to install the homebrew channel, which from there allows you to play full backups that have been patched correctly, thus removing the need to 'chip' the console.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW , i know there were issues with newer wii's but does this bypass that?

if so then i might just fire up the wii again for the first time in months....


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2008)

Apparently it works with the latest 3.3 update.
The only snag so far is loading times as it only reads the discs at 3x.
Now the code is out in the public domain, i'm sure other programmers will make better use of it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2008)

Just tried it and it works fine. (besides the slow reading of disks)
Also allows you to play Virtual Console games on the Homebrew channel


----------



## bmd (Sep 27, 2008)

It says I need the iso I'm using in the same folder on the SD card as the apps, as the isos are about DVD5 size do I need a 5GB SD card?


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2008)

You have to rip the ISO from the original disk and patch it with the ISO patcher, then burn it to DVD.
I assume you have installed DVDx, as you need it to run the ISO

The info I used to get it running......


> (How to use)
> Here's how you use it.
> You patch the ISO with the .exe that came in the download.
> Install the CIOS on your Wii
> ...


----------



## bmd (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheers for that, I've just ordered TP so I'll have a go when it gets here.


----------



## bmd (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm working my way through this but can't get the CIOS file to show up in the homebrew channel. It says put it in the wad folder, where does the wad folder go? In the root of the SD card or in the Apps folder or somewhere else? I've already tried it in the root and the Apps folder, inside the wad folder, now I'm trying it without the wad folder.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2008)

Put the CIOS file in the Wad folder....







Then use a Wad manager to install the file.






If your going to rip your own games you'll also need a specific DVD Rom drive as you have to rip the disc in RAW before you can patch the ISO

LG GDR 8161b
LG GDR 8162b
LG GDR 8163b
LG GDR 8164b


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 2, 2008)

Modchip FTW!


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Modchip FTW!


 
Thats what everyone said about Xbox 1 and Xbox 360......at first 

Even Modchips need updates, so a softmod will always be another option to consider.

No need to open the case.
Installed in less than 3 minutes.
Gives more options than a Hardmod.
Easier to update.

...of course, this _leaked_ beta is just the first step, but i'm sure we're going to see good things come from it.


Oh, I forgot to add...


It's free !!!!

​


----------



## bmd (Oct 3, 2008)

Addy said:


> Put the CIOS file in the Wad folder....
> 
> 
> Then use a Wad manager to install the file.
> ...



Nice one for that Addy, you're a star. 

I got one of those drives when I bought a Wiikey but then I decided I might brick the thing so didn't bother, does it still take 12 hours to rip a game?


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2008)

On this antique pc (Athlon XP 2.5 Barton running at 2.25GHZ and 1.5GB DDR) it took just under 3 hours to rip a single layer game using Wii Rawdump 2.0

Also a point to note when installing DVDx, make sure you select advanced and change the install to IOS249.


----------



## bmd (Oct 3, 2008)

Addy said:


> On this antique pc (Athlon XP 2.5 Barton running at 2.25GHZ and 1.5GB DDR) it took just under 3 hours to rip a single layer game using Wii Rawdump 2.0
> 
> Also a point to note when installing DVDx, make sure you select advanced and change the install to IOS249.



Aaargh!

Just to add, everything that boots, even if it has a different file extension, needs to be renamed to boot.dol. So the wad manager file that was called wad-manager_v1.1.elf needs to be renamed to boot.dol. Do that before weeping in frustration and tearing your hair out. 

So far, so infuriating. But good. 

eta: Yeah, it's working fine. Booted Zack and Wiki no problem. Cheers Addy.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2008)

I may write a simple instructions blog file and upload all the relevent wares to a server somewhere once this is an established softmod, as this is confusing a lot of people. 

I can confirm that it does work, albeit a bit glitchy on the FMV side and load times are not great.
Once the DVDx install can read a disk at 6x instead of 3x it will no doubt become more popular than a chip.

1. Download Homebrew chanel and Zelda hack and put on root of (fat16 formatted) SD card
2. Install Zelda gamesave on wii and play Zelda until crash occurs.
3. Once Homebrew installed, put DVDx, WAD folder (containing CIOS.Wad file), DVD-Backup Folder and WADManager on SD card.
4. Install CIOS
5. Install DVDX (ISO249)
6. Rip, Patch & Burn 'Game'.ISO
7. Run Homebrew, put in 'Game' DVD and run DVD-Backup

Enjoy.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks complicated! But I'm verrrry interested.


----------



## bmd (Oct 3, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Looks complicated! But I'm verrrry interested.



It's not really CM, it's just that geeks have written the instructions. If you wanna have a go then post up and I'll run you through it, that way we can post the instructions for everyone.

No idea what people mean about the choppy fmv btw, nothing has been choppy so far, just tried Super Paper Mario and that was fine, burned at 12x in Nero. It takes a while to load, maybe a minute, but that's the only difference I've noticed.


----------



## bmd (Oct 3, 2008)

Addy said:


> I may write a simple instructions blog file and upload all the relevent wares to a server somewhere once this is an established softmod, as this is confusing a lot of people.
> 
> I can confirm that it does work, albeit a bit glitchy on the FMV side and load times are not great.
> Once the DVDx install can read a disk at 6x instead of 3x it will no doubt become more popular than a chip.
> ...



On 7, I was getting the 4100 error by putting the DVD in then running DVD-Backup, so I put it in after the on-screen prompt from DVD-Backup. Iow, I ran DVD-Backup first then put the disc in.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 3, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> It's not really CM, it's just that geeks have written the instructions. If you wanna have a go then post up and I'll run you through it, that way we can post the instructions for everyone.
> 
> No idea what people mean about the choppy fmv btw, nothing has been choppy so far, just tried Super Paper Mario and that was fine, burned at 12x in Nero. It takes a while to load, maybe a minute, but that's the only difference I've noticed.



Tempting, very tempting. I am not a geek, but fairly capable of following ( clear) instructions. Maybe I should just have a go at that Homebrew channel thingy and if I can manager that.....

I love my Wii though and would cry if I borked it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2008)

Try it CM, at the worst a new Wii Update will render the Homebrew channel useless (until a fix is released) other than that I see no real risk.
I honestly dont see Nintendo ever fixing this hole as they have had little success in fixing hardmods (and as an aside point, a hacked console increases popularity over a unhackable console)


----------



## newme (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely, not being able to test games before I plonk some stupid amount of cash on them is what puts me off consoles in general. May actually bother getting one now.


----------



## bmd (Oct 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Tempting, very tempting. I am not a geek, but fairly capable of following ( clear) instructions. Maybe I should just have a go at that Homebrew channel thingy and if I can manager that.....
> 
> I love my Wii though and would cry if I borked it.



The homebrew channel is just an xml file, there's nothing on there to hurt your Wii and the rest of it runs from the SD card and a dvd so I can't see how it could get borked but yeah, you need to make that decision before you try it.


----------



## bmd (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunray said:


> No games on there that I want to play.



I don't think that list is exhaustive, so far I've played No More Heroes (found the fmv thing with this one, stuttering, so I just skipped it), Metroid 3, Super Paper Mario and Zack & Wiki. I think all games work with it tbh.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2008)

Addy said:


> Try it CM, at the worst a new Wii Update will render the Homebrew channel useless (until a fix is released) other than that I see no real risk.
> I honestly dont see Nintendo ever fixing this hole as they have had little success in fixing hardmods (and as an aside point, a hacked console increases popularity over a unhackable console)



Exactly, the amount of people that buy Wii's and then don't bother with them after 6 months or so must be huge anyway, a good excuse for a massive influx of Wii purchases before Christmas again, there's no way they will even attempt to fix this until after Christmas, even if they do!


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's a list of compatible games......tested so far.


----------



## bmd (Oct 7, 2008)

Addy said:


> Here's a list of compatible games......tested so far.



That list says Super Paper Mario only works to the first cutscene but I'm almost to the end of the first level which is quite a way beyond that.

So...um...there...


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2008)

I too found paper mario to run fine.
Mario Galaxy on the other hand starts off well then freezes as you approach the castle


----------



## bmd (Oct 20, 2008)

The latest software needed is now available here. It's got a readme with it that's a lot easier to follow and it's slightly more stable. I've been using it for a few weeks now and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2008)

That's not quite the latest sotware..... WiiGator v0.3 is looking very fast and you dont need to patch the ISO's

Video Demo


----------



## bmd (Oct 20, 2008)

Addy said:


> That's not quite the latest sotware..... WiiGator v0.3 is looking very fast and you dont need to patch the ISO's
> 
> Video Demo



I was looking at that this afternoon, didn't realise it had been released, cheers! 

eta: it hasn't yet, apparently it's out in the third week of November.


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a new Wii upgrade which will affect some content of homebrew software such as the WAD manager.
Anything already installed should be fine.
Modchips are not affected.
Its been advised that you dont accept this update until a patch is released 

http://wii.brewology.com/index.php


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Bob....check the v0.3 out 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111803&st=0

its been leaked....


----------



## bmd (Oct 26, 2008)

Addy said:


> Hey Bob....check the v0.3 out
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111803&st=0
> 
> its been leaked....



Cheers mate, do patched games work with it or do I have to burn my games again?


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2008)

So far no-one has reported unplayable patched games, but there is no need to patch new rips.
Games that also failed to play due to load times, like Mario Kart, are now playable.

Dont uninstall your current CIOS cause if you have done the Nintendo update you may not be able to install a new CIOS

This new loader will download the new CIOS via WiFi and update itself.


----------



## bmd (Oct 26, 2008)

Addy said:


> So far no-one has reported unplayable patched games, but there is no need to patch new rips.
> Games that also failed to play due to load times, like Mario Kart, are now playable.
> 
> Dont uninstall your current CIOS cause if you have done the Nintendo update you may not be able to install a new CIOS
> ...



Sweet! I wonder if the doors will start opening faster on Metroid Prime 3. That's the only game I've tried so far that hasn't worked fully.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2008)

The doors are still slow to open apparently.

Compatibility list for v0.3

Some of the games previously compatible dont work with this loader.

Mario Galaxy now runs well.


----------



## bmd (Oct 27, 2008)

Addy said:


> The doors are still slow to open apparently.
> 
> Compatibility list for v0.3
> 
> ...



It's a bit odd, the backup loader channel doesn't work for some of my games but the one on the homebrew channel plays everything, the fmv doesn't stutter any more and the doors are fine on MP3 now. Been following the thread on GBAtemp.net, looks like they'll fix it soon anyway.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok slightly confused.

off work with manflu at the moment and my main PC has decided to die a death, so may as well have a play around with this, looked at the wiiology site and it makes sense, not conected my wii to the net since i moved house months ago so no chance of it having latest firmware. Does it require a minimum version? As I read the latest one wouldn't allow me to install the hack? (surprised they did that before christmas)

Also I see you now talking about Wiigator?

Is that something different, or additional? if different, what one should I use?

Sorry for the noob questions, don't wanna fuck up my wii as got guitar hero world tour on pre-order!! lol.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, I just put a bit more reading into it and think I've sussed it, I assume Wiigator is now the preferred choice for running games via the homebrew channel?

Have installed both fine, now just a couple more questions.

A) best place to download games? I assume I can now run regular ISO releases with wiigator without having to patch the discs?

B) Do I have to keep the Zelda hacked file on my wii system? None of them seem to explain that bit. I was rather enjoying playing Zelda!


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2008)

once you have installed the wigator v0.3 cIOS etc you can delete the 'hacked' zelda game save and continue to play as normal. 
You dont even need to keep the SD card in the wii.
For games I either rip my own or download via newsgroups.
releaselog.org is handy 
no patching needed and any region disc will work.
Not all games will work though.....yet.. check the compatibility wiki


----------



## cybershot (Oct 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> once you have installed the wigator v0.3 cIOS etc you can delete the 'hacked' zelda game save and continue to play as normal.
> You dont even need to keep the SD card in the wii.
> For games I either rip my own or download via newsgroups.
> releaselog.org is handy
> ...



Nice one, looks like i've got it all sussed, just going to download the games i've already got to start with. (checked the compat list) and if they work all ok, then onto ebay they go!!!

I also need to ask you about something else you mentioned once in the sports forums but I don't think you ever went back to the thread, so I'll drop you a PM!


----------



## bmd (Oct 29, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Nice one, looks like i've got it all sussed, just going to download the games i've already got to start with. (checked the compat list) and if they work all ok, then onto ebay they go!!!



Nice one! 

It sounds really improbable, just download the software and you've hacked your Wii but it works. I don't really bother with the compat list as a game that's not working for some, works for others and I haven't had any games that won't play at all, so far.

After reading the threads about burning the games I'd say get some blank dvd -r, rather than +r, as the -r seem to be the most compatible. Some people say to just burn them at full speed, which I have done and had no problems but the only bad burn I've had has been at full speed (but then again, it might have been the disc). Nero is fine to use, Imgburn comes up a lot but I've only used Nero and never had a problem.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2008)

There is also a good bootloader.WAD file available (i'm at work now so cant offer a llink to it - i'll do that later)
It adds a new channel to the Wii menu and it gives a 1 click load of ISO


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone done an idiots guide on how to do this yet?

*flutters eyelashes*


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the Backup Loader Channel .WAD file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jzgimmixmmk/BackupLauncher_0.3.rar

You will need to use a wad manager program through the homebrew channel to install it.

Easy tutorial....????

First you need to install the Homebrew Channel by doing the Zelda hack

once the channel is installed you install Wiigator v0.3

Download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OLZZUJSJ
Extract to App Folder of SD Card
Load homebrew
Run CIOS installer (your Wii will need Internet access as it has to download extra files)
Once done load Backup Loader 3 via Homebrew or install the Backup Channel Launcher as detailed above.


----------



## bmd (Oct 29, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone done an idiots guide on how to do this yet?
> 
> *flutters eyelashes*



Here's the FAQ from GBAtemp.net, it's pretty good. There's also the How-To file in the main download on that page. Post up if you get stuck.

Apparently there's a fix for anyone who's installed the latest update. before this you couldn't hack your Wii if you'd updated.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just downloaded the 'offline package'

sorry for the huge C&P..

========================
Backup Launcher 0.3 beta
by WiiGator
========================
** NOTE - DO NOT DO ANY UPDATES ON YOUR WII - IF YOU UPDATE REGULARLY THIS WILL NOT WORK OR MAY BE DISABLED  **
** Waninkoko also released an IOS downgrader for those that updated with the official update - if you decide **
** to use this then you are doing so at YOUR OWN RISK - the decision is yours, but best of luck with all     **
******************************************************************
**                                                              **
** This is a brief How to on getting your nintendo Wii          **
** to play the DVDr backup games without a Mod Chip             **
** in the Wii. Big respect to WiiGator for creating this loader **
** and well done to Waninkoko for getting the ball rolling.     **
** Lets just hope people realise how much work he put into this **
** and contribute to his cause when you can.                    **
**                                    25th Oct 2008             **
******************************************************************
What you need :
***************
1. Nintendo Wii with wii controller and nunchuck.
2. Legends of Zelda Original Game
3. SD Memory Card (any size) 
4. Shop Channel update  (part of the zip)
5. Homebrew Installer (part of the zip) 
6. IMGBurn or Nero

Brief:
******
Everything that you need is contained in this Zip - put the whole lot onto an SD card and we can move on from there.
Since this is a beta some games still wont work - check for compatibility on the thread.- http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Backup_Launcher_v3
Stage 1 : Install homebrew Channel
**********************************
1. Start up the Wii with legends of Zelda and save a game. 
2. Put the Homebrew installer onto an SD Card by unzipping it to the root 
3. Quit the game and go to Wii Menu - Wii OPtions - Data Management - Save Data - Wii and delete the Zelda Saved File.
4. Click the SD card tab at the top and select the EUR file (for Europe) or US (for US) and when asked to copy to the wii system memory select Yes
5. Go back to the zelda game and start it - and select the saved game Twilight Hack.
6. Talk to the man by pressing A - and wait for an install screen
7. Click Accept (1 button) to all of the menus 
8. Upon returning to the Wii menu , you will have Homebrew Installed  (may need a hard reboot at this stage) 
Stage one complete !
Info : 
The homebrew channel includes a few games like Tetris, Doom , Quake and a few more and has a Homebrew browser for anyone who wants more homebrew applications.
I have also recently included the Wii MPLayer that lets you listen to streaming audio with your wii ... not classy looking but it works well. mplayerwii.conf is where you find the stations now a wad installer is there too..

Stage 2 : Install the rest
**************************
1. Go to the Homebrew Channel and select safe update 3.3u - this will update the wii with the recent nintendo releases and save you headaches in the future (Thanks tona) - its not required but is handy to have.
2. In the homebrew channel select cIOS Installer and install that - all files required are also in the zip so it should be quick (Thanks WiiGator) If you have any issues open the SD card and swap the boot.dol in the /apps/Cios Installer/old for the main one and try again.
3. Select number 6 - WAD manager and install the BackupChannel_0.3.wad file (Thanks Shadowmoses & Tgames & Forsaekn) - There is also a force NTSC wad for those in the US and WiiShizzza added his own images to the loader.
4. Burn your ISO to disc (no need to patch them with this version) and get ready to play games.
5. Added recently is a WAD for the Mplayer channel if you want this but its not required.
Stage 2 complete !

Stage 3 : (Optional)  Backup a game from the wii
************************************************
1. Start up the wii and go to the homebrew channel
2. Go to to Homebrew channel once again and select Wii DVD Dumper (This is by Waninkoko v1.2) 
3. Select Wifi Network Backup
4. Select the game type - usually Wii Single Layer
5. On your PC/Laptop , open Firefox (IE may give errors -10056) and type in the link the Wii gives you
6. Wait 2-4 hours and you have a ISO for yourself  (dependant on your wifi speeds)


**********************************************
Updating from the old Installer
**********************************************
If you wish to update from the old installer all you need to do is :
1. Copy the 'apps/2. cIOS_Installer' and '00000001' (to root) to their respective folders on your memory card 
2. Copy the BackupLoaderChannel0.3.wad in the wads folder into the SD card WAD folder 
3. Start Homebrew and go to the cIOS Installer and run it
4. Go to the WAD Manager and install the BackupLoaderChannel0.3.wad (BackupLoaderChannel0.2.wad may need to be uninstalled) 
5. Run the game.
6. I would also recommend installing the safe update 3.3u and not to do any official nintendo updates as it may stop further installs and updates.


More Info here : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111803
Compatibility : http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Backup_Launcher_v3

I have to say a special thanks to the following : 
WiiGator (of course), 
Waninkoko, 
IronMask , 
Screemer, 
pure , 
tona, 
Tgames, 
WiiShizzza, 
Muzer , 
Cooler89
crazyguy
(and im sure i have forgotten a few so sorry - just PM me - i have the flu so im not 100%)

Have fun gaming.
DjTaz


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2008)

Superb, just added the apps from that pack to my sd card, dvd dumper is saving me a shit load of time by being able to dump my original games onto my pc via wifi! Saves downloading them, which was going to take days by the looks of it.


----------



## bmd (Oct 30, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Superb, just added the apps from that pack to my sd card, dvd dumper is saving me a shit load of time by being able to dump my original games onto my pc via wifi! Saves downloading them, which was going to take days by the looks of it.



Have you played Quake 2 and Doom yet? 

No worried Addy, it all helps, I was thinking it would be good to post the contents of that how-to up.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Have you played Quake 2 and Doom yet?
> 
> No worried Addy, it all helps, I was thinking it would be good to post the contents of that how-to up.



Not yet, too busy dumping all my originals. 

Tried playing Guitar Hero backup, and it goes out of sync with the music a bit, which is a bit of a bummer as was planning on whacking it on ebay once the new one arrives. Would have been nice to have had this 'backup' should I have ever fancied going back to it. Will keep the backup regardless and hope that future releases fix this issue, I assume it's to do with the 3x disc reading speed.


----------



## bmd (Oct 31, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Not yet, too busy dumping all my originals.
> 
> Tried playing Guitar Hero backup, and it goes out of sync with the music a bit, which is a bit of a bummer as was planning on whacking it on ebay once the new one arrives. Would have been nice to have had this 'backup' should I have ever fancied going back to it. Will keep the backup regardless and hope that future releases fix this issue, I assume it's to do with the 3x disc reading speed.



Are you using the backup channel or the loader on the homebrew channel? For some reason the homebrew channel loader seems to be faster, it could be my imagination but I don't think it is, as the doors on Metroid Prime 3 open instantaneously when I load games through the homebrew channel but take a few seconds through the backup channel.


----------



## Addy (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Are you using the backup channel or the loader on the homebrew channel? For some reason the homebrew channel loader seems to be faster, it could be my imagination but I don't think it is, as the doors on Metroid Prime 3 open instantaneously when I load games through the homebrew channel but take a few seconds through the backup channel.


 
Q. 
When you burn your games with Nero do you write an ISO image to disk to create a game disk or write the ISO as a data disk?

I have only used Imgburn which creates a game disk.


----------



## bmd (Nov 2, 2008)

Addy said:


> Q.
> When you burn your games with Nero do you write an ISO image to disk to create a game disk or write the ISO as a data disk?
> 
> I have only used Imgburn which creates a game disk.



I just double click on the iso which opens Nero and then I burn the image. I imagine that if I burnt the iso as data then it would burn the iso as a file rather than unpacking it and burning its contents onto the disc.

Just downloaded Quantum of Solace, which _looks_ good, not played it yet though. Playing Zack & Wiki loads, it's this kind of game that there should be more of for the Wii, there's just far too many shite games with the Wii control system badly shoehorned into them. 

It amazes me that there are so many developers that just haven't got it with the Wii and still attempt to rely on the graphics to carry the game. Imo a game is good whether the graphics twinkle or not and if there's no game in there then it doesn't matter how good the graphics are, it's still shit.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2008)

Wiigator has a new release - V0.3Gamma
Some of the games that previously wouldn't load now work.
Just drop the files on your sd card, update the cIOS and install the new v0.3_GammaLauncher_Channel.wad


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 28, 2008)

Ooh, all looks very complicated, but I'd like to think I'm competant...

Taking delivery of Wii today, and would like to play "backups" - what's the definative latest software, and is there a really good tutorial anywhere?

thanks!

ETA: This site seems pretty useful: http://wiibrew.org/wiki

Seems I'll need to add Twilight Princess and an SD card less than 2GB to the shopping list... Will let you know how I get on.

(Or rather, I'll be back asking for help when I can't figure out how...)


----------



## bmd (Nov 28, 2008)

GBAtemp covers pretty much everything. You only need the memory card for putting wads and the hacks onto the Wii, they don't run off it so if you've got one in a camera or something just use that. That said I do find that they're good for when the Wii runs out of space, which doesn't take long.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 29, 2008)

Cheers, have done plenty of reading now, so off to the shops!


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 29, 2008)

FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC!!

Worked first time!!

Really easy - whole process took less than ten minutes... 

Now, which games are recommended?  Just about to start playing De-Blob, or whatever it's called...

Cheers for the useful links chaps!

ETA: Gah... Spoke too soon, of course.  Loaded, splash screens, intro movie, tried to create a profile, crash.  Ah well, early days yet...


----------



## bmd (Nov 29, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC!!
> 
> Worked first time!!
> 
> ...



De Blob is like that, although it works on one of the loaders cos I've played it through the first and second levels. I've found it best to have all the loaders installed as not all games work on a single loader. Check GBAtemp for where to get them from. The backup compatibility list link is on this thread somewhere too.

Btw, I was wrong when I said you only need a memory card for the install. The Homebrew channel runs off the memory card, not sure about the backup loader ones.


----------



## Addy (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to the scene dogmatique.
Just remember not to upgrade your Wii's firmware without checking on GBATemp first.

I have just downloaded De Blob and its playing flawlessly so far (up to level 4) on Wiigator 0.3 Gamma

Lego Batman is fun
Mario Kart is a must
Boom Blox is sooo adictive
Wii Family Ski
Wii Music is a great laugh when friends/family and alcohol is involved
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Pitfall is a great remake of the old Atari classic
Guinness Book of Records is mad...!!!

Anyone got a NZB for Shaun Whites Snowboarding?

As an aside, HackMii looks like a great development


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2008)

skate it, on the wii fit is awesome


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I've found it best to have all the loaders installed as not all games work on a single loader.



Didn't know you could do that, but makes perfect sense, thanks.




Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Check GBAtemp for where to get them from. The backup compatibility list link is on this thread somewhere too.



There were about six loaders in the download pack from the excellent links posted earlier - I had no idea which one to choose, will now try a few.



> Welcome to the scene dogmatique.
> Just remember not to upgrade your Wii's firmware without checking on GBATemp first.



Thanks Addy, your links n hints have been invaluable so far - I installed safeupgrade (sp) 3 that was included in the download pack mentioned above, will keep eyes peeled.

Just tried loading Cod5 - also failed after loading.  Will try the other loaders and keep playing.

To be honest, the Wii was the Mrs idea - turns out she was a Mario Cart demon in her early teens - I thought I'd beat her at everything, but she can walk the talk and has utterly crushed me in every game so far...

Never knew she had it in her.

Curses.

She wants more games though, so here I am!


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 30, 2008)

Addy said:


> Anyone got a NZB for Shaun Whites Snowboarding?



Cheers for the tips, D'ling Batman...  Yep have NzB, but it's 1.7mb, where you wants me to sends it?

ETA: Duh, link sent.


----------



## bmd (Nov 30, 2008)

I use NZBsRUS for all my games.

Dogmatique, here's the compatibility list


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

One thing to note with the Wii, is the type of DVD-R's you use.
I only ever use Aone (TYG02 dye) or Ritek (G05 dye) both of which have never given me a failure.
Also I never burn them above 4x.
This _may_ be the cause of your disk errors.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 30, 2008)

Ta, I use NZBsRus too.

As for disks, I've been using Verbatim DVD-R's, as I read somewhere they were good, burning them at 4 x using Nero.

Maybe I'll try a different program at 2 x...

ETA: Tried Lego Batman with ImgBurn at 3 x, worked a treat!  Now reburning the others...


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have softmodded a dozen or so Wii's now and this one puzzled me the other day.

Anyone who has an old Wii, you need to have installed firmware 3.1E - 3.3E to do the Twilight Hack.
Easiest way is to play Mario Kart as this will update the frimware to 3.1E


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 30, 2008)

de Blob still won't play... Also, tried installing several loaders, but only wiiGator shows up as a channel, and backup channel has vanished...?


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant understand why it doesn't work for you.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0WBRKVjW2T0

PM'd you


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 30, 2008)

Ta.  Early days yet - I'm expecting a few coasters 

Ah - using different loader I see... Hmm


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

The channel I use is v0.3_GammaLauncher_Channel
If you can't get the WAD i'll mail it you, just drop me a pm.


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 6, 2008)

Got it - I didn't update the cIOS Installer when I first installed GammaLauncher, all the backup games work now!

Cheers Addy


----------



## Mapped (Dec 26, 2008)

After a 4 year ban on consoles in our house I have been given a wii for xmas and permission to play on it from my gf yay! 

I was just wondering if this mod still worked?  If it does I'll put my news server to work for a while


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2008)

It's still working fine.

1st, check what firmware your Wii is running (Wii system menu)
If its 3.1E - 3.3E you can install the homebrew channel with the Zelda hack, then the Wiigator Ios249 backup channel hack.
If its running the 3.4E firmware, you will have to load an older firmware to the Wii.
If its running firmware earlier than 3.1E, you need to run a Mario Kart disc in the Wii to update the firmware to 3.1E


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 28, 2008)

I now have a copy of Zelda, along with my own Wii which my brother won't be periodically coming in and stealing, so will get on the case of modding very shortly. I only really have use of a Mac at home, I presume that this won't cause any issues in the installation process?


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2008)

nope, as long as you have the relevant files on your sd card, its all win


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 29, 2008)

This I can confirm...  All sweetness and light in our house...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 12, 2009)

FYI, a newer version of 0.3 gamma was released before the new year that fixes an 002 error with need for speed underground I think.

Link below is for the DjTaz download which includes the hack, homebrew channel, WADS and other stuff, as well as a howto guide on how to install/upgrade.

http://www.iol.ie/~taz/wii/002fixGammaLoader.zip

Howto for those that want to read up before installing/upgrading: http://www.iol.ie/~taz/wii/WiiHowToGamma.html

Can confirm have upgraded to this version and everything is working still working fine.


----------



## Addy (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, I updated the cIOS36 and installed the new Launcher WAD the day it was released.
I never posted it here as there doesn't seem to be much interest of softmod on this forum.

I can confirm that N4S Undercover works fine with that update.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheers for the update. I got hold of the Legend of Zelda game at the weekend and I'll give the softmod a proper go sometime this week.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 12, 2009)

Have just installed the Twilight Hack and then the Homebrew Channel on my Wii.  Now I can select the HBC but nothing happens.

There is a message that it is loading, and then it changes to a picture of bubbles.
There are two icons in the bottom right hand corner, one of which is flashing.
The icon stops flashing, then nothing.

What am I doing wrong, and what do I need to do?


----------



## bmd (Feb 12, 2009)

Fez909 said:


> Have just installed the Twilight Hack and then the Homebrew Channel on my Wii.  Now I can select the HBC but nothing happens.
> 
> There is a message that it is loading, and then it changes to a picture of bubbles.
> There are two icons in the bottom right hand corner, one of which is flashing.
> ...



Sounds like you need some apps in the 'apps' folder in the root of your SD card.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Sounds like you need some apps in the 'apps' folder in the root of your SD card.



Sound simple enough 

I asumed I'd have Doom etc there, so thought I'd done something wrong.

I noticed DVDx (and other stuff) doesn't work on menu 3.4 .  Is it safe and worthwhile to downgrade?


----------



## bmd (Feb 13, 2009)

Fez909 said:


> Sound simple enough
> 
> I asumed I'd have Doom etc there, so thought I'd done something wrong.
> 
> I noticed DVDx (and other stuff) doesn't work on menu 3.4 .  Is it safe and worthwhile to downgrade?



You can downgrade using the files on GBAtemp. It has been easy and safe for most people and I haven't heard of anyone having problems but like all of this stuff keep in mind that you're taking a risk.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone tried House Of The Dead: Overkill yet?


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Anyone tried House Of The Dead: Overkill yet?



The compatibility list says it works fine. 

A Gamecube backup launcher has been released.

Compatibility list for GC backup launcher.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 15, 2009)

Played it for a couple of hours yesterday - quite good fun with a sense of humour.  Obviously heavily influenced by Tarantino's Grindcore movies.

Not particularly challenging, there's no movement, just following camera pans, shooting and reloading, shooting and reloading.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just tried it on the Backup Launcher and it's playing fine so far.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 26, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Anyone tried House Of The Dead: Overkill yet?



The game or a downloaded version?

The game is ace!


----------



## bmd (Feb 26, 2009)

Got Gamecube backup launcher working. I can report that Pikmin is still brilliant.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, although New Play control Pikmin is out soon with wii controls. Might actually be out over here already actually.


----------



## Addy (Feb 27, 2009)

Pikmin (PAL version) has been available for a while now...

The good thing with the softmod is that region doesn't matter.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 21, 2009)

cybershot said:


> FYI, a newer version of 0.3 gamma was released before the new year that fixes an 002 error with need for speed underground I think.
> 
> Link below is for the DjTaz download which includes the hack, homebrew channel, WADS and other stuff, as well as a howto guide on how to install/upgrade.
> 
> ...



I've been going round and round for hours trying to sort the 002 error with the instructions above (download no longer available as was) and even resorted to trying wiiscrub - couldn't get either to work.

Basically I've been trying to get Mad World to work.

Wii firmware 3.3E
WiiGator 0.3?

Addy!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2009)

You can get a 002 error fix here

Mad World is pretty good


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2009)

For anyone suffering from games not working with their softmod, I have a solution...

Use this!

Put everything in the zip file on to your SD card and go throught the normal routes..
(install Homebrew Channel if you dont have it already)
Install all the cIOS's on the SD card.
Install the *WiiGator-WGBL-autoboot.wad *for the launcher chanel and you should be able to play everything-up-to-date.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 26, 2009)

Just an advanced warning for people using this that Nintendo has officially announced system update 4.0 which they will probably start pushing out towards Wii systems today. So if you get a message in your message center to upgrade to 4.0 You'll probably want to leave it for a while until the guys behind the softmod's either confirm if the mod still works ok or if an update needs to be applied. 

Bascially 4.0 update allows the Wii system to access the SD card stragiht from the Wii channel screen and you can load VC games and channels etc directly from the SD card rather than having to keep copying back and forth.



> As the library of downloadable WiiWare and Virtual Console games continues to grow, Wii owners have asked Nintendo to provide easy, expanded storage space. Starting today, Wii owners will be able to save downloaded WiiWare, Virtual Console video games, and Channels directly to High Capacity SD cards, in addition to SD memory cards. To play games that have been saved to SD cards, consumers will be able to select and launch them from an SD Menu icon on the Wii Menu. (Note that when launching games or channels from an SD card, an equivalent amount of internal Wii memory is required. To clear space from the internal memory, users can transfer games or channels from the Wii Menu to the SD card). This feature is included in the latest version of the Wii System Menu Update, which owners will receive immediately after performing a system update today.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2009)

There is already a V4.0 firmware update fix...

*Waninkoko Wii 4.0 Firmware Updater* 
This application allows you to update the firmware of your Wii safe and convenient to install only the applications needed for this (IOS, System Menu, channels ...)

Quote:
+--------------------------------+
| [+] Firmware Updater v4.0 |
| developed by Waninkoko |
+--------------------------------+
| www.teknoconsolas.es |
+--------------------------------+

[ DISCLAIMER ]:
- THIS APPLICATION COMES WITH NO WARRANTY AT ALL, NEITHER EXPRESS NOR IMPLIED.
I DO NOT TAKE ANY RESPONSIBILITY FOR ANY DAMAGE IN YOUR WII CONSOLE
BECAUSE OF A IMPROPER USAGE OF THIS SOFTWARE.

[ DESCRIPTION ]:
- This application allows you to update your console's firmware installing only the
needed applications (IOS, System Menu, channels...).
Thanks to it you can keep some features like Trucha bug that affected first IOS
versions.

[ REQUISITES ]:
- 150-250 free blocks.
- Internet connection.

[ HOW TO USE ]:
- Run the application with any method to load homebrew and the update will be done
automatically.

[ KUDOS ]:
- Team Twiizers and devkitPRO -> libogc
- frontier -> libpng
- All my betatesters. 
http://www.teknoconsolas.tv/wanin/Fi...pdater_4.0.zip

From http://www.teknoconsolas.es/node/10764

Not tried this yet myself, still doing my research.
From what i'm reading, this update will not affect any already installed Hombrew Channel or Backup Launcher channel or any cIOS's that have been installed to do other hacks.
There is no Twilight Hack yet available for a v4.0 firmware, so you cant install the Homebrew Channel on a v4.0 Wii.

Pro's of upgrading to genuine:
You get all the latest cIOS's so game compatibility shouldn't be a problem for those with 002 errors.
You get the 'Read from SD card' function for VC and WiiWare games.
You can still downgrade to v3.2 if you need to. (make sure you have cIOS36-v8 installed)

Con's:
Starfall, Softmii and preloader will not work (as with v3.4 update)
If you use the Wii shop channel (dont know why you would), it will delete any unsigned (copied) wad files (bye bye VC/WiiWare games)
If you dont already have Homebrew installed, you wont be able to ever do it (until a fix comes out or you modchip)

I will test it next week when more guinea pigs have logged their reports and the scene hackers are confident with their findings and release.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 28, 2009)

Addy said:


> For anyone suffering from games not working with their softmod, I have a solution...
> 
> Use this!
> 
> ...



Worked a treat.  Cheers Addy!


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok so, I've ordered a wii and it should arrive on Tuesday. Now, I know I need Zelda etc, but I have a question about downloading games, should I only be going for PAL versions or does it not matter?


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 28, 2009)

PAL's preferable, but it doesn't really seem to matter... The backup loaders have force NTSC or PAL if the disk needs it.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 29, 2009)

I've played games such as MLB Power Pros which has never been released over here just fine, haven't even had to force to NTSC or anything, I don't think it matters, but the option is there should the disc play up. Unless there is specific changes to the game for the EUR release which matter to you, you should be fine with NTSC stuff as well.

Just DON'T upgrade to system menu 4.0 before you do the hack, as at the moment, there is no way to install the homebrew channel on the new 4.0 system menu. I wouldn't imagine we'd start seeing Wii's shipped with 4.0 menu just yet anyway, especially as you can pick one up almost anywhere without a problem now, but new stock within the next couple of months will probably have 4.0 on. If you thinking of purchasing a Wii and softmodding it, you may want to do it sooner rather than later at the moment.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, you can use any region games you download, but I would advise running them through Wii BrickBlocker to patch/remove any updates so as not to install a wrong region update.
Its also advisable to install the Starfall file with Custom Wad Manager and , as this will be required if ever you semi brick your Wii.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 7, 2009)

Had a crack earlier and got it all sorted. Played my first back up and it works just fine, although a friend's back up of Rock Band 2 crashed when I left the starting demo playing. If you put that zip file together yourself addy then many thanks, and for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2009)

I do try and test whats new on the scene, and package together an archive that I consider good to go.

I'm just in the proccess of playing with a fixed v4.0 firmware and the Wannikoko USB boot loader, so you can rip and boot disc images direct from an external USB hardrive.

So far so good.... when the dust settles i'll be uploading a new 'install pack'


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 11, 2009)

Addy said:


> I do try and test whats new on the scene, and package together an archive that I consider good to go.
> 
> I'm just in the proccess of playing with a fixed v4.0 firmware and the Wannikoko USB boot loader, so you can rip and boot disc images direct from an external USB hardrive.
> 
> So far so good.... when the dust settles i'll be uploading a new 'install pack'



If you play the games straight off a USB connected HDD, will the loading times decrease?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought I would bump this as a fair few people may be interested to know that:

A) there is a new exploit on the block called bannerbomb which is compatible with pretty much all wii system menus including 4.0 and doesn't even need the zelda game in order to install the homebrew channel: http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Bannerbomb

B) The USB loaders that Addy talked about previously seemed to have come on alot, I decided to take a leap and give it a bash a couple of weeks ago and have been nothing but impressed since. I choose the uLoader version as that was said to be compatible with the guitar hero mic, where as other's were not. Here is the rar file, follow the instructions to install the cIOS update first then run uLoader with a (ideally blank or a drive that has had it's data backed up) USB device attached and hopefully it will detect it and format it to the WBFS file system. http://mods.elotrolado.net/~hermes/wii/uloader_v1.9.rar 

(Connect the USB device into the USB slot that is on the right if you was looking at your wii from the back, it's important you use that slot)

You can also use SD HC cards but as I don't have one, I haven't tested this method, and you'll have to use a different loader to uLoader. More information on loaders here. Choose one that supports SD: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/USB_Loader_Releases

Alot of games seem to work much better and Guitar Hero has no lag anymore at all neither does metroid from what I can tell. So i guess the games are loading at the speed they would be as if they was run from the original discs.

Here's the game compatibility matrix: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/USB_Loader_v1.x_Game_Compatibility

I'm using WBFS file Manager to copy ISOs I've downloaded from my PC  to my external hard drive: http://wbfsmanager.codeplex.com/Release/ProjectReleases.aspx?ReleaseId=26808#ReleaseFiles

The beauty of the USB loader is that when you copy an ISO to the drive it only copies the actual game data, so stuff like big brain academy is only 0.10gb in size! even thou it's on a 4GB DVD!!! So it only uses 0.10gb of space on your drive! I've currently got a 120GB hard drive hooked up and have 56 games loaded onto it. With about 25GB still free. If you need to move games off it you can use WBFS file Manager to extract the ISO back to your PC for safe keeping.

Oh, and if you want to add images to your games in uLoader, press the home button when your cursor is over a game and choose load PNG file. some already made on here: http://www.elotrolado.net/wiki/Iconos_de_juegos_para_uLoader (I had to translate the page to work it out!!) copy them to your SD card then just have to the correct image for your game. Has to be a PNG thou which is a bit rubbish, especially if you wanted to make your own!

The following link also gives an idea of what devices are compatible, but the easiest way to find out is to just plug in an external hard drive, and run uLoader, if it detects it, it will ask if you want to format to WBFS, if it comes up with an error it's probably not compatible: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/USB_Devices_Compatibility_List

If anyone has any Q's i'll try and answer as best as possible, but fir first instance my Wii is still on system menu 3.2 as I haven't upgraded it from when I used the original twilight hack as mentioned previously in this thread, so if you have system menu 4 or have a lower system menu and want to install homebrew without having the zelda game then you'll need to use Bannerbomb which I have never used, so I can't give any help on that.

The the first obvious question is yes, you need the homebrew channel installed in order to load uLoader, if you've already got it then this should be fairly simple to you, you just need to find a USB device that will be compatible or get a SD HC card if your on system menu 4 and use a different loader. if you don't have the homebew channel then you need to start off a virgin installer and use bannerbomb or twilight hack in order to install the homebrew channel first. Check out my first link in this post for bannerbomb info, and the following link for the homebrew channel: http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2009)

PS, anyone know where to get rock band 2 pal version from, I can't find it frecking anywhere.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there anything of late of any advantage to someone with a hard modded Wii? The last thing I did with my Wii - other than put a game in - was stick a few Virtual Console games on it, way back when the Twilight Princess hack first came out.

Say for instance the USB loader - don't games have to be converted somehow, and the drive formatted in some way so it's readable? If so what's the purpose, when it's (a) hassle and (b) blank DVDs are cheaper per GB than hard drives?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2009)

If your hard modded it's probably pointless.

The original softmod backup loader still works as well for blank dvds, although I don't think there's been any development on it for a long while so I doubt that will get fixed to sort out lagging issues with the speed that the disc get's read. 

The USB loader seems to be the preferred method to go these days and yes it can be hassle, however you can also use SD HC cards if your on system menu 4.0 so that saves alot of the USB drive compatibility issues I would imagine but not all the loaders support SD, check one of my links above to see what ones do, however I'm not on system menu 4.0 and don't want to upgrade to it just yet because i'm a paranoid freak.

Burning to blank dvds will obviously be easier for some people. I like being able to turn on my wii and have every game available to me without having to faff about or get up to change the disc!! I'm 'that' lazy. Plus it's cool to go round a mates and just take the wii and a small usb drive.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 18, 2009)

BUMP.

I bought a Wii last Xmas and after a housemove it's just been stored in the attic since Feb!  I came across this softmodding concept and seeing as the Wii is currently useless upstairs I might as well 'experiment' on it.

Before I go upstairs and search through 50 boxes and shift 200kg of crap blocking the Wii, is there a way to determine what VERSION my Wii is.  I've come across 3.x and 4.1 in the softmod threads and so was wondering if my Wii is compatible for softmod.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out...
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10043563&postcount=17

and

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10090555&postcount=34

Effectively, you will update your Wii to the latest firmware (which is needed to play some newer games), then hack it.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 19, 2009)

As always Addy, when it comes to stuff like this u da man


----------

